# Firefox problems



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Why doesn't Firefox automatically sign me into sites like this one and a few others? I have them set for auto login when I enter the page. When I open nodakoutdoors it shows my sign in name and the dots for the password, but I always have to click login. On a couple other sites when i click on the sign in name box and type the first letter my name and password pops up.

Using Internet explorer I am automatically signed in when I open these sites. Is there a setting that I am missing?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

For what it's worth I use Firefox and I am able to log in automatically every time on this and several other sites.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Anyone?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

It could be a couple of things....

Researching the issue, it seems after upgrading to Firefox 2.0.0.2 that alot of people were also encountering the same thing.

If you have an old version of FF you might want to upgrade to the latest drop.

What version of Firefox are you using? If in doubt go to -> Help -> About Mozilla Firefox

Are you at least on version 2.0.0.6?

Ryan


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Mine does everytime... ???


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

This was done by Firefox to prevent cross-site scripting (XSS) attacks without having to deactivate your JavaScript completely.

It disabled the prefilling of login forms to prevent malicious JavaScript code from automatically stealing your login data.

If you continue to have trouble, you might want to consider going here and downloading this little tool. It will fix your issue.

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/4429

Ryan


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

same here but it works with that plug in add on from FF


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Well I just dowloaded the newest version of firefox and that didn't work so I'll try the add on.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

ac700wildcat said:


> Well I just dowloaded the newest version of firefox and that didn't work so I'll try the add on.


You might want to see if the "remember what I enter in forms and the search bar" box is checked in the options under the privacy tab. If not, check it. That should bring things back to normal. Check also if all your passwords are still stored in Firefox.

What likely happened is that during an upgrade from one version to another there was a bug that is still being hashed around the Firefox forums. The bug indicates that a file name was changed that is causing this grief, however they don't want to patch it as they view it as a security risk.

Here is the fix that one person proposed.

*NOTE that neither I nor Nodak Outdoors are liable for this post. If you follow these instructions and something bad happens to your favorites or Firefox installation.. you are on your own..*

A possible solution:

This requires some nifty editing of the file signons2.txt

First, you must locate your firefox profile data, and namely the file that 
contains your passwords.

Example:
c:\Documents and Settings\username\Application 
Data\Mozilla\Firefox\profiles\some_directory\signons.txt

where "Documents and Settings" may be called differently in your version of Windows or be on a different drive, or be ~/.firefox on linux  - and in 
the "profiles" directory there will be a profiles.ini file that contains the 
list of all profiles of the firefox, along with the path to each profile 
(which may NOT be "some_directory" under the profiles directory, but will be in most cases).

Edit 2: If you've already updated to 2.0.0.2, the file is called 
signons2.txt.

And, also, the Application Data folder has the "hidden" attribute, so you 
must configure your filemanager (or windows explorer) to show hidden files as well.

Steps to take:

1) Close Firefox (and by that I mean REALLY close, including all small 
windows, Chatzilla and all other things. Check the task manager to see that there is no process called firefox.exe).

2) open signons2.txt in notepad or other plaintext editor.

3) erase all nodakoutdoors entries, save, close

4) Open firefox, go to NodakOutdoors, login, remember password

5) Close Firefox again

6). open signons2.txt, erase the "www.nodakoutdoors.com" or appropriate line - 
BUT leave the empty line there, add http://www.nodakoutdoors.com to the first section of the file (the one labelled #2d), save, close. See below for 
example of how it should look

7) Open FF, login to NodakOutdoors. It should work.

In other words - IF you have your login and password already stored in there and configure firefox NOT to store passwords for this server, it will still use the stored passwords, but will NOT update the file using the new 
mechanism (and storing the actual wwwnn. server in there).

When upgrading FF at work, I just edited signons.txt before the upgrade, 
adding Nodak Outdoors to the first section. Then I installed FF 2.0.0.2 and it all works 
fine.

#2d
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com
.
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com
loginname
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
*password
yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

------------------

Good luck

Ryan


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

it works...


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

dleier said:


> it works...


Thanks Doug!

Glad to have helped several people.. :thumb:

Ryan


----------

